# Songs about Loneliness/Social Anxiety/Shyness



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I only have one:

How Soon is Now by The Smiths


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Negative Creep
Blew
- Both Nirvana


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths
Real World - Matchbox 20
Living on my own - Queen
Badge - eric clapton


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I walk alone - Green Day


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Joy Division, Morrissey, and Elliott Smith is a decent place to start for songs about depression and isolation


----------



## Jumper1989 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great song, listen to it  might lighten your spirits, don't wait for someone to tell you its too late. I uploaded this to Youtube today.

[youtube:32jd9mjp]1HGPb_PIo0k[/youtube:32jd9mjp]


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

hey thanks guys for your input!

Unwell by Matchbox 20
No Quarter by Tool


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

ANYTHING by The Smiths or Morrissey. I feel he of all people understands me best. 
Also, a great one is "I Don't Do Crowds" by Camera Obscura. A really sad song about wanting friendship and romantic company, but suffering from painful silence that others percieve as standoffishness.


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

[youtube:3u9x42v7]3_mfQiJa6P0[/youtube:3u9x42v7]
"Tearjerker"

Well I wish there was someone
Well I wish there was someone
To love me

When I used to be someone
And I knew there was someone
That loved me

As I sit here frozen alone
Even ghosts get tired and go home
As they crawl back under the stones

And I wish there was something
Please tell me there's something better
And I wish there was something more than this
Saturated loneliness

And I wish I could feel it
And I wish I could steal it
Abduct it, corrupt it, but I never can
it's just saturated loneliness

Does the silence get lonely?
Does the silence get lonely?
Who knows?
I've been hearing it tell me
I've been hearing it tell me
Go home

Cause the freaks are playing tonight
They packed up and turned out the lights

And I wish there was something
Please tell me there's something better
And I wish there was something more than this
Saturated loneliness

And I wish I could feel it
And I wish I could steal it
Abduct it, corrupt it, but I never can
It's just saturated loneliness

And the bath waters cold
And this life's getting old

And I wish I could feel it
And I wish I could feel it
And I wish I could steal it
Abduct it, corrupt it
And I wish I could feel it
And I wish I could steal it
And I wish I could feel it
Abduct it, corrupt it
But I never can
I never can
Never Can
Never Can
Never Can

[youtube:3u9x42v7]AO9dbmJ_2zU[/youtube:3u9x42v7]

I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt

I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns
upon my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stains of time
the feelings disappear
you are someone else
I am still right here

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt

I will let you down
I will make you hurt

if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way 
[youtube:3u9x42v7]Yh4-_-z0xAs[/youtube:3u9x42v7]
When you were here before,
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel,
Your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so ****ing special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts,
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

I want you to notice
when I'm not around
You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out the door
She's running out
She run run run run...
run...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ****ing special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

I was listening to "Creep" while sitting alone in the cafeteria, looking at people who would never love me, whose lives I'm jealous of. It was such a cliché moment.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't Stay Home - 311


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

AcidicJuiceMotel said:


> I was listening to "Creep" while sitting alone in the cafeteria, looking at people who would never love me, whose lives I'm jealous of. It was such a cliché moment.


 Are you talking about the TLC song?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

MNinja said:


> AcidicJuiceMotel said:
> 
> 
> > I was listening to "Creep" while sitting alone in the cafeteria, looking at people who would never love me, whose lives I'm jealous of. It was such a cliché moment.
> ...


Maybe Radiohead?


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> MNinja said:
> 
> 
> > AcidicJuiceMotel said:
> ...


 Ohh, okay. My bad ops


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, sorry. I thought it was clear I meant Radiohead because the person before me mentioned that song.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Don Aman by Slint





This song, or rather a comment on it on a lyrics website, clarified finally that I actually have social anxiety. Thank you Snapman.

Don stepped outside
It feels good to be alone
He wished he was drunk
He thought about something he said
And how stupid it had sounded
He should forget about it
He decided to piss, but he couldn't
(A plane passes silently overhead)

The streetlights, and the buds on the trees, were still

It finally came, he took a deep breath
It made him feel strong, and determined
To go back inside

The light
Their backs
The conversations
The couples, romancing, so natural
His friends stare
With eyes like the heads of nails
The others
Glances
With amusement
With amazement
With contempt
So distant
With malice
For being a sty in their engagement
Like swimming underwater in the darkness
Like walking through an empty house
Speaking to an imaginary audience

He watched, outside
A soul without a key
He could not dance to anything

Don left
And drove
And howled
And laughed
At himself
He felt he knew what that was

Don woke up
And looked at the night before
He knew what he had to do
He was responsible
In the mirror
He saw his friend


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

Im not really sure if this song is really about loneliness, but I'm listening to it right now and it just seems like it belongs. Maybe it's more depression...

The Perfect Fit by The Dresden Dolls


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

Just remember another. "A Comet Appears" by the Shins.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

One I'm Listening to right now: Man in the Box - AIC


----------



## le feu (Nov 2, 2007)

Brad Sucks - "Overreacting" 


when there’s no place you feel at home
and you think you’d be better off alone
when you think there’s no reason to try
and you hate yourself and wanna die
when you’re filled with anxiety
and everyone’s your enemy
when you wish you were someone else
and you wanna go out and kill yourself
ooh you’re overreacting
(you can change your mind)
ooh you’re overreacting
(take your time)
when you get yourself depressed
because you think you can’t do your best
when you write yourself a stupid song
to remind yourself that you forgot


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nightmahr said:


> Don Aman by Slint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ****ing love that song. spiderland is a great album, that song and the last track especially give me chills.
i haven't seen that video before.. they sound great live, i wish they had played here.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

nothing_to_fear said:


> i @#%$ love that song. spiderland is a great album, that song and the last track especially give me chills.
> i haven't seen that video before.. they sound great live, i wish they had played here.


That's awesome. I've never known anyone but my music obsessed roommate who knew of Slint. I love Good Morning, Captain too. I thought it was the most amazing and powerful song in the world for a while. I never saw a video of them before either and I was interested to see how they go from casual to very serious so quickly in their shows when the time to play comes. They do a great job though.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Be Yourself - Audioslave
[youtube:1tjlla6v]JdCfcjmxouo[/youtube:1tjlla6v]
My favorite verse in the song:


> Someone finds salvation in everyone
> Another only pain
> Someone tries to hide himself
> Down inside himself he prays
> ...


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Golden Touch - Razorlight


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

police - message in a bottle

Walked out this morning, dont believe what I saw
Hundred billion bottles washed up on the shore
Seems Im not alone at being alone
Hundred billion castaways, looking for a home


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Athlete - The Outsiders

We can't walk in straight lines
We can't see quite right
We've lost the plot and we can't get it back
So let's lose ourselves
Let's lose ourselves
Can you spot the English here?
Let's pick a fight on whoever we like
Cos we're never wrong
Nobody likes us, we don't care
So let's lose ourselves
Let's lose ourselves
Can you spot the English here?

We can see it for real but it doesn't make sense
We're the outsiders
We can see all this speech come staggering out
And it can climb its way to the top of their cloud
Oh I'm away with the fairies now
I'm away with the fairies now
I'm away with the fairies now
I'm away with the fairies now

This familiar environment 
As my lungs confuse
I breathe in every particle that you drive through
That you drive through
Well can you spot the English here?

We can see it for real but it doesn't make sense
We're the outsiders
We can see all this speech come staggering out
And it can climb its way to the top of their cloud
Oh I'm away with the fairies now
I'm away with the fairies now
I'm away with the fairies now
I'm away with the fairies now


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The Greatest - Cat Power


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Don't Stay Home - 311


Since I didn't leave a link last time.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

No Excuses - Alice in Chains

"Find me sittin' by myself
No excuses, then I know"


----------



## Decade (Dec 5, 2007)

seattlegrunge said:


> No Excuses - Alice in Chains
> 
> "Find me sittin' by myself
> No excuses, then I know"


Alice in Chains music is full of loneliness. Yeah most of it has a drug theme, but it's still awesome. Alice in Chains is definatly my favorite grunge band.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I walk alone - Green Day


I think you mean Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm actually gonna write a song about my SA.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

Some of the lyrics in the song, "Lift" by Poets of the Fall could sound like they relate to social anxiety. They can also remind you of something or someone who 'lifts you up'


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Sittin on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

After Hours by The Velvet Underground

http://www.seeqpod.com/search/?plid=578b784026


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

"Them Bones" -Alice in Chains
"Wait" -Earshot
"Alone" -Amorphis
"Don't Belong" -Cold
"The Nobodies" -Marilyn Manson
"Socio" -Stone Sour
"Social Parasite" -Alice in Chains


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Decade said:


> seattlegrunge said:
> 
> 
> > No Excuses - Alice in Chains
> ...


They're the best band ever. :nw


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes - "If Winter Ends"

"but i give myself three days to feel better
or else i swear i'll drive right off a f.cking cliff
'cause if i can't learn to make myself feel better
how can i expect anyone else to give a sh.t?
and i scream for the sunlight or a car to take me anywhere
just get me past this dead and eternal snow
'cause i swear that i'm dying, slowly but it's happening
and if the perfect spring is waiting somewhere
just take me there, just take me there, just take me there
and say, and lie to me, and say
it's going to be alright"


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

"Do" by the White Stripes is a great song.


----------



## Holz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hero - Superchick
Beaty from Pain - Superchick

Not really about SA as such, but they remind me of it.

And part another of their songs, Courage. It's really about recovery from anorexia, but I think this fits a lot of things: 
_"But when I'm alone
No one hears me cry. 
I need you to know
I'm not through the night
Some days I'm still fighting to walk towards the light.
I need you to know
that we'll be ok.
Together we can make it through another day."_


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Also "Nutshell" by Alice in Chains.

"And yet I fight, and yet I fight this battle all alone. No one to cry to, no place to call home." :sigh


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

Blink 182 - Adam's Song

Amazing song. :heart Blink.

[youtube:39n3kbpy]jeiVlgPO4jg[/youtube:39n3kbpy]

I never thought I'd die alone
I laughed the loudest who'd have known?
I traced the cord back to the wall
No wonder it was never plugged in at all
I took my time, I hurried up
The choice was mine I didn't think enough
I'm too depressed to go on
You'll be sorry when I'm gone

I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over, We'd survived
I couldnt wait til I got home
To pass the time in my room alone

I never thought I'd die alone
Another six months I'll be unknown
Give all my things to my friends
You'll never set foot in my room again
You'll close it off, board it up
Remember the time I spilled the cup
Of apple juice in the hall
Please tell mom this is not her fault

I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days 
Days when I still felt alive 
We couldn't wait to get outside 
The world was wide, too late to try 
The tour was over, We'd survived 
I couldnt wait til I got home 
To pass the time in my room alone

I never conquered, rarely came 
Tomorrow just holds such better days 
Days when I can still feel alive 
When I cant wait to get outside 
The world is wide, the time goes by 
The tour is over, I survived 
I can't wait 'til I get home 
To pass the time in my room alone


----------

